# Turbotax running same upgrade scam in Canada as they were in the US



## fersure (Apr 19, 2009)

After five years, Turbotax has finally lost me as a customer - I'll be switching over to simple tax.

I started our taxes, planning to use TurboTax Standard online ($14.39 with the 20% discount from TD). I've used the Standard edition every year without any problems.

Before I could enter any mock-up T-Slip data, I recieved the following message:



> You need to upgrade to TurboTax Premier ($27.99+$14.39 for a spousal return).
> 
> You told us you have one or more of the following:
> 
> ...


I like Turbotax's layout, and appreciated I could do the manual capital gains / security transactions data entry using the Standard edition in previous years. I don't appreciate being forced to pay such a significant increase for no additional service.

I hope there is similar outrage in Canada as there was in the US. Better yet, vote with your feet.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

fersure said:


> After five years, Turbotax has finally lost me as a customer - I'll be switching over to simple tax.
> 
> I started our taxes, planning to use TurboTax Standard online ($14.39 with the 20% discount from TD). I've used the Standard edition every year without any problems.
> 
> ...


typically intuit bs ... i really would like to find a good financial software for bank and investments but i cannot pull the trigger on an inuit product ... they are just *the worst *company


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Similarly not a big fan of "Turbo" Tax, much preferred it when it was QuickTax. But I did have good support from them last year when I needed it due to a hard-drive replacement.
It sounds like the on-line "Standard" version is not equivalent to the CD-based "Standard" version? 
I just bought the Standard CD version at Costco for ~$29, installed and updated it today. Started the spousal returns and it does support entering Schedule 3 and 4 data as it has in the past.


----------



## Jim9guitars (May 5, 2012)

They tried this with me a few years ago, I dumped them. I guess they think Joe Average would rather just give in and pay up than switch.


----------



## InvestmentIQ (Dec 23, 2014)

Is this still true for the Canadian version? I mean if they can complain in the US and get them to change, we should be able to do it here as well. Can't be a double standard where they abuse us in Canada and not in the US...

I used Turbotax standard every year for about 4 years now since I only needed most of the basic functions, such as basic investment capital gains/losses and dividends.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

InvestmentIQ said:


> Is this still true for the Canadian version? I mean if they can complain in the US and get them to change, we should be able to do it here as well. Can't be a double standard where they abuse us in Canada and not in the US...
> 
> I used Turbotax standard every year for about 4 years now since I only needed most of the basic functions, such as basic investment capital gains/losses and dividends.


While you can complain to them wouldn't it be easier (and cheaper) just to use one of the free tax programs?


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

Not to be rude, but just to play the devils advocate here - is this really a scam?

Turbotax clearly states on their website, which features each package comes with and wouldn't it be up to each individual to understand what they need in terms of a tax filing and pick the respective bundle? In my case I know I have capital gains so I would have to purchase the Premier package. I wouldn't blame Turbo Tax if I made a mistake and purchased the Standard when it wasn't suitable.


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't know if I'd call it an upgrade scam, but they clearly seem to have made a change in the definition of those two products in regards to that one area. If you go to their website and answer their quick one question before purchasing it'll show you, that you need premier if you've sold stocks or bonds.

I guess they see it as a money grab, but personally I'm looking at that $30 rise in price and gonna consider other options.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

As I indicated upthread (#3) I've always used the CD-based standard version and it handles schedule 3 and 4 data. I'm not sure what extra bells & whistles the premier offers?


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

I've been using the free Studiotax for years. And I make a contribution to a charity when i do. I see no reason to pay $43 a year plus tax for this.


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

I tried the Turboo Tax online, and got the same upgrade message. Why? I have less than $50 interest not reported on a T5 (from my chequing/savings accounts).

This is not an uncommon thing to have, but what makes it a scam is that I could not remove the requirement, and proceed. What makes it an FU moment is that they sent me an email a few days later saying that I could use the basic package after all.

Studio Tax rocks. I am voting with my feet.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Why? I have less than $50 interest not reported on a T5 (from my chequing/savings accounts).


 My son also got this message when he selected option "Interest not reported on the slip". So, he just removed it and entered this $40 amount like he got 
T5 slip.... Won't make any difference to CRA....


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

I have bitched about this to Intuit, but do any of the tax packages have decent currency support? They could bake-in a table of last year's CRA daily US$ rate and a monthly table for $US, GBP and EURO going back to the 50s and give me a U/I to click in the info.

With Turbo/Quick tax I have to do all my currency conversions by hand, which I hate, and put stickies on all my T-Slips with the converted amounts. Bleah.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

gardner said:


> I have bitched about this to Intuit, but do any of the tax packages have decent currency support? They could bake-in a table of last year's CRA daily US$ rate and a monthly table for $US, GBP and EURO going back to the 50s and give me a U/I to click in the info.
> 
> With Turbo/Quick tax I have to do all my currency conversions by hand, which I hate, and put stickies on all my T-Slips with the converted amounts. Bleah.


You don't calculate, you just enter rate as per BoC and turbotax will calculate it


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

The "premier" desktop version doesn't have any currency support at all. You have to do all your own currency conversions and enter the CA$ data. It's a total PITA.



> Enter income reported on T3, T4PS, T5, and T5013 slips in the T-slips entry screens.
> Most of the time, the amount will already be in Canadian currency on your slip. However, if the amount is in a foreign currency (i.e. there is a currency code such as USD or GBP associated with the amount), convert it to Canadian dollars before you enter it.


----------

